# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Помогите освободить жилплощадь ...

## Besota

Продам за не надобностью, мне уже мешает, а для вас просто необходимость!!!
Все живет на Таирова, у меня. Звонить сюда - 063 497 45 00.

----------


## Besota

Продам коляску Adamex Jogger.
Удобная как для матери, так и для отца. Входит и выходит в любой лифт. Можно регулировать жесткость подвески путем накачивания либо спуска колес. Смотрели фильм Трансформеры, так с ней можно делать тоже самое: раскладывать и складывать, поднимать и опускать, садить или ложить своего спиногрыза по ветру или против, снимать колеса и одевать их снова. Полный перечень возможностей сего чуда при встрече. Независимая подвеска, достаточно мягкая для наших дорог. Удобно расположенный центр тяжести, теперь никакие бордюры для вас не преграда.
Великолепная раскраска. Все что можно регулировать - регулируется!!!
Все снимается и стирается. В комплекте прогулка и люлька( внутри обита натур. тканью),родная коробка, москитки, чехлы  т.д. тоже есть! Осталось только купить и радоваться
Ах, да, только про цену забыл, ну давайте пока 2500 гривняков, но если придет грамотный человек, то поторгуемся.

----------


## Besota

Кровать, мягкая как облачко.
В нее можно складывать детей для сна, либо для складирования различной надобности вещей. Умеет предотвращать вылаживание детей из нее!!! 
Также можно посадить туда ваше чудо, накидать игрушек и оставить на пару часиков и заниматься своими неотложными делами. Она белая, поэтому необходимо следить за ее чистотой, в противном случае придет бабушка и будет тыкать носом в размазаные по ней каки. Можно снимать колеки и укачивать млаенца, вешая лапшу что он на яхте. Матрац из кокосой стружки и еще чегото там, чехол съемный, в кроватке имеется ящик для борохла.
За все хотелось бы 1000 гривняков.

----------


## Besota

Стульчик синий!
Предназначен для обучения манерам застолья с самого раннего возраста, путем пристегивания оппонента к нему и постановки миски с едой напротив на предметный столик.
Также можно катать недоросль от одного края стола до другого. Есть место для игрушек либо картошки. Поднимается на уровень стола или ниже. Также путем наклонения сидения можно приучить ребенка ко сну сразу после принятия пищи.
За 350 отдам даже не успев поторговаться.

----------


## Besota

Весы дэтские! Momert.
Предназначены для успокоения матери, а так же всех бабушек, верующих в то что ребенок должен набирать кажный день в весе минимум по пол кило. 
Если захотите увидеть точный вес чада нужно его чем забавлять чтобы он не дрыгался.
Я захочу их отдать вам если предложите хотя бы, где-то гривен 600.

----------


## Besota

Отдам в заботливые руки, за не большие деньги.
Если правильно повесить, подключить и вкрутить лампочку, то все работает и даже будет светить. В содержании не прихотлива, кушать не просит. Стекло.
Могу отдать за 150 гривняков

----------


## Besota

Можно сказать отдаю даром, всего за 25 рябчиков.
Без нее на кухне просто нет уюта, завершенности интерьера. Представьте как будут завидовать Ваши гости когда увидят, что на сие чудо вы поставите свой свежезакипевший китайский чайник, не на стол, а на ПОДСТАВКУ из Франции!!!
Если никто не заберет, просто выкину

----------


## Besota

Просто шикарная ваза. Жаль даже отдавать, берегу для Вас.
Хрусталь, тяжелая, красивая, большая, недорого. Функций несколько: хранить в ней дорогие фрукты всем напоказ, либо если сосед ставит постоянно свою колымагу на место вашего Феррари, просто сбросьте эту вазу ему на крышу со своего окна
Цена мести 200 гривняков

----------


## Besota

Простая вроде дверь, но. . . сколько пальцев рук зажато, мизинцев на ноге отбито
Я ее просто боюсь, но вы то договоритесь. Пока белая, но разрешаю у себя дома ее перекрасить в любой цвет. Замок закрывает, петли держат, на раме висит.
То есть коробка 10ка, замок, к нему 2 ключа, петли, стекло и сама дверь в комплекте и через 400 гривен будет у вас.

----------


## Besota

Ветродуйка домашняя, младшая. Жужжит тихо не всхлипывая как у Карлсона над задницей, в разетку тык и все. 70 гривняков и поставите где удобно

----------


## Besota

Чехол для фотолюбителей, нашумевшей фирмы Soni. Много кармашков для пленок, проявителей и т.д. Влазит все от мылки до Mark 2. Это не китайское фуфло, а действительно качественный товар, поэтому и продаю, чтобы у кого-то жизнь стала удобней, но придется похудеть на 150 рублей.

----------


## Besota

Продам два трона. Один для тех у кого ровная спина, а второй, покороче, для горбатых. Превосходно выдерживают любой вес восседающего и катание детей. Натур. дэрэво и что-то типо велюра. По 50 гривен по отдельности и 105 если забирать оба сразу

----------


## Besota

Продам книжку - 75 юахов.
Лак с эффектом старины. Что должно стоять - стоит, что должно шевелиться - шевелится!

----------


## sladkiy per4ik

Здарствуйте. Чахол где находится? Можно примерно размеры?

----------


## Besota

Чахол живет на Таирова, вмещает 3 литра сыпучего, а если серьезно высота-глубина-ширина  17-15-25 см.

----------


## mihajlivna

Сто-книжка есть еще?

----------


## Besota

Кроватка, стульчик, стол-книжка и достонька проданы.

----------

